# Schuppenverlust bei Koi



## Koimartin (8. Sep. 2009)

Hallihallo,
da ich noch recht neu bin im Teichgeschehen möge man mir meine Ahnungslosigkeit verzeihen,aber wachsen Schuppen bei Kois nach???
Ich habe die beiden aus Mitleid mitgenommen,da die Kois für den "Händler" wertlos erschienen.
Hab mal 4 Bildchen angehängt:vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen was das für Burschen sind??


----------



## wp-3d (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schuppenverlust bei Koi*

Hi Martin,

Schuppen und leichte Verletzungen an den Flossen wachsen nach, bis man nichts mehr sieht kann es bei dunklen Fischen 2-3 Jahre dauern.


----------



## Dodi (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schuppenverlust bei Koi*

Hallo Martin,

ich hab's mal in die Koi-Ecke verschoben. 

Der hellere Koi ist ein "Matsubagoi" - kommt von Tannenzapfen, das sind beim Matsuba-Koi die Schuppen, die gesäumt sind, d. h. einen dunklen Rand haben. Wenn der Koi eher rot ist, ist es genaugenommen ein Aka-Matsuba, eher gelb ein Ki-Matsuba.

Den anderen kann ich leider nicht bestimmen.


----------



## Koimartin (8. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schuppenverlust bei Koi*

Vielen lieben Dank sage ich da mal
Wenn es wirklich solange dauert bis die Schuppen wieder da sind sollte ich mich besser an den Anblick gewöhnen 
Hab ihn auch gefunden den Aka Matsuba,allerdings gibt es bei den Matsubas keine blaue Färbung,schade


----------



## waterman (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schuppenverlust bei Koi*

Trotz der fehlenden Schuppen, schöne Tiere.
Gruß
Wil


----------



## tattoo_hh (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schuppenverlust bei Koi*

wenn du sie auch noch als schnäpchen bekommen hast warte die 2~3jahre...
gehen schnell rum und dann hast du richtig hübsche brummer....


----------



## Koimartin (9. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Schuppenverlust bei Koi*

ja mir gefallen die beiden auch recht gut,hat nicht jeder grins und das mit den Schuppen seh ich schon gar nicht mehr,haben jetzt 30 und 35 cm die beiden und fressen wie bekloppt


----------

